# any good ideas on how to keep a diaper on a goat?



## StellaLenoir (Mar 24, 2008)

Marsha Mello, our bottle baby goat who is by far the worlds cutest goat, loves to be in the house. She is so sweet and affectionate, and well......messy.

At first she did really good, now when she pees it is gallons and she just goes wherever and whenever the feeling hits her.

I would love to figure out a way she could wear some sort of diaper, or something, just on occasion when we let her in the house.

I tried kids diapers with panties on the outside, hole cut for her tail, and she just does wiggle spinning jumps and gets out of them.

Any ideas?

also, searching goat diapers on the internet brings up some really weird stuff, but there has to be information out there.

thanks !!!!


----------



## billiethekid40 (Mar 24, 2008)

put a pair of kids overalls over the diaper, I bet she can't wiggle out of a pair of those!


----------



## Boinky (Mar 24, 2008)

I use "pull ups" or "goodnites" for my dogs when the girls are in heat. they don't stay on by themselves but i have a streachy elastic velcro band that i put around the "waist" and snug it up. that works great and they stay on. Another thing i've been thinking about but haven't tried is making a velcro strap that you can attach to their collar to hold them up. velcro will stick to the outside of them so you would'nt even have to really 'attach" it just stick it on. My dogs are aussies so they don't have tails and don't need holes cut in them but this really seems to work well.

I also wanted to ad i've found that the pullups/goodnites seem to be thinner and more flexible than regular diapers. Depending on the size of the animal though you might need to go with "goodnites" I've found the largest size pull ups don't not fit very well on my 60lbs aussies but if i go with the up to 120lbs goodnites they work great and fit great.


----------



## StellaLenoir (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks! Boinky I can try some pull ups or goodnights, and the velcro idea is great,

billiethekid40 I can make velcro suspenders!

thanks!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Mar 25, 2008)

I know I've seen someone some Where that Made these things for their nigerian dwarves. Sigh, give me a little and my brain might kick in-


----------



## Sue S (Mar 25, 2008)

I had a baby goat that the mom wouldn't have anything to do with her, We had to feed her, I brought her in the house and would take her outside about once every hour, she got use to it and never pottied in the house. We also would keep her in the kitchen at night under the Island in the kichen, she did just great she even had her own chair that she would lay in when we were in the living room.


----------

